# Give your puppy a shave with the leccy razor!!



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

This is really for Steve (Wak44) ready for when the lovely Megan arrives. :lol: :lol: :lol: but others may be interested.

Your puppy may be in for a lot of potential stress if it 's a breed which has to be trimmed, and stroppy little Welshies can wriggle for England (_should that be Wales? :wink: _) if they don't want to do something. If she is actually afraid of the clippers she will fight so hard she may even injure herself. 8O

To make life easier for all concerned, as soon as you get her, have her with you when you shave - _assuming you use an electric razor that is_! Over a period of time bring the buzzing razor closer to her until you can stroke her with the "blunt" end. It won't take long if you start at once, since puppies don't begin to fear things like that until they are about 16 weeks old.

It only takes a few seconds each morning, but keep at it until you can stroke the top of her head and her front paws without her showing any fear. She will be far more likely to want to kill it, but that can be discouraged too. :? I don't know if it's only terriers, but ours have never liked their front paws being trimmed, cleaned or closely inspected, so de-sensitising that reaction is a good idea as well.

Gracie is an old hand with the electric razor now, and it doesn't bother her at all. It still gets a quick snap when I do her head, but she is definitely not scared, so it was worth the small effort involved.

Hope this is useful

Cheers


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Good idea to post that advice, very useful.
I had a large Pony from him being 14 months old, and made sure he wasnt frightened of anything, clippers, plastic bags, even umbrellas, the latter came in usefull when bringing him in from the field, with all the other horses milling round the gate so I couldnt get him out. I just put my brolly up on the way down, they all ran off and Hamish stood and waited for me, he even put his head under it on the way back if it was raining. All that training came in handy when out riding with friends and their horses wouldnt go past something, it was always Hamish to the rescue, even though he was a lot younger than the rest.He was actually too nosy so wanted to see what they were all scared of :roll: :roll: 

Anne


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

When I bought electric clippers for Charlie I used them to trim my beard for ages before I plucked up the courage to have a go at him. He was actually fine because he'd been clipped by a few experts already, but getting the clippers out doesn't worry him as I use them too.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi Dave,

very good information there for anyone with a pup that will eventually require grooming with an electric clipper.Actually we did the same with our Kerry Blue from about 12 weeks old.I would hold him still,switch my electric razor on and just run it up and down his back,until he relaxed and accepted there was no danger,then progress to the head and legs,it took a few weeks and 5-10 minutes per day but it worked really well.

He is now brilliant when being clippered and just lays down while Sharon does him,even totally relaxed and lying on his back when the electric clipper is round his nether regions 8O 

I intend to follow the same procedure with the electric razor when we get our new pup from about 12 weeks old.Apparently Welshies have to be hand stripped if they are to be shown in the ring to give the coat a coarser feel,as Megan is going to be a pet she will be clippered as and when necessary.I'm not sure how often yet but with Ky it's about every 4 weeks.

Steve


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Steve

Only 18 days now :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I don't know if it's peculiar to Welshies, but neither of our other two have liked their front legs handled - as you would when clipping or looking for a thorn in the paw.

Nowt to do with leccy razors, but worth knowing so you can make a point of playing with Megan's paws to get her used to it while she is still young enough to accept it.

Looking forward to seeing the photos.

Regards


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> Hi Steve
> 
> Only 18 days now :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


Hi Zebs just got back from Portugal with the two welshies on board LOL and I can confirm my two hate having their legs brushed in fact they will run away the minute you touch the legs with a brush.


----------

